# Kontakt 5.6.8 on OSX 10.9.5 - Anyone tried it?



## benmrx (Jun 19, 2017)

I know the NI site says that 10.10 is the minimum OS for Kontakt 5.6.8, but I was curious if anyone here has tried it with OSX 10.9.5?


----------



## j_kranz (Jun 19, 2017)

Not sure if it will actually install... I'd be careful going outside of the NI specs however, and note that it's 64-bit only, so if you are using a 32-bit host (for instance any Pro Tools version earlier than 12) it won't work.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 19, 2017)

Actually they said that about 5.6+ when it first came out so I didn't upgrade, then found out 5.6.6 works fine in 10.9.5 and I've been using it ever since without a problem. Been holding off on 5.6.8 because of problems people have been reporting.

You could try backing up your current version to another drive (standalone app, vst and component plugins (User:Library: Audio: plugins), and aax (user:Library:Application support:Avid:Audio)) then try installing the new version. It will either tell you you can't install it, or it won't work once installed, but you can always switch the plugins back and forth after the install (I do this often with Kontakt 5.5.2 and 5.4.1). Just stick the backups into a folder labeled Kontakt 5.5.2 (or whatever it is) so you can tell which is which after the install (they are all called Kontakt 5, though the info will give details as well).


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 19, 2017)

j_kranz said:


> Not sure if it will actually install... I'd be careful going outside of the NI specs however, and note that it's 64-bit only, so if you are using a 32-bit host (for instance any Pro Tools version earlier than 12) it won't work.



Actually Protools 11 (all versions) are also 64-bit. I think it changed from 32-bit on version 10.3.5 and later.


----------



## benmrx (Jun 19, 2017)

Cool. Thanks folks. Yeah, I've gone outside the NI specs once or twice, but this one feels like it might be different. Was just curious if anyone had tried it yet. 

FWIW, my reason for still being on 10.9.5 is PT10 (though I use VEP for hosting Kontakt) and Cubase 7.5. Hopefully I'll be in a situation later this year to get more up to date on everything, but right now there are other studio priorities. I can hold off.


----------



## bobulusbillman (Sep 17, 2017)

Anyone had any recent experience with this? Has 5.6.8 been ok on Mavericks?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 17, 2017)

The specs say no for 5.6.8, but now that I have it working well on another machine, I'll try bringing 5.6.8 over to my old machine (10.9.5) and see if it works...

Copied over my 5.6.8 folder with standalone, vst, au, aax versions. The standalone works fine in Mavericks, I'll test the plugins later tonight.

My suggestion is to backup the version you have by copying the standalone, vst, au, etc into a folder labeled Kontakt 5.6.6 (or whatever you have) before upgrading. You can always switch back by swapping out the plugins. No other files are necessary to make the switch. All the libraries that are added to older versions should be there. 

Personally I just keep many versions of Kontakt in labeled folders (back to 4.1) just in case need them. Even multiple stand alone versions (for adding libraries without Native Access for instance) can be opened at the same time. But only one version of the plugin should be installed in the audio plugin folder.


----------

